# Issue w/ Panasonic Car Cd Player



## drewclifford (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello, I am having an issue I have never had before. I installed a Panasonic CD player in my car (not sure of the exact model) a few weeks back and I actually just noticed the problem. The volume does not seem as if it is working correctly. I have to turn it up to 13 to be able to barely here it, and therefore if I want to listen to it "loud" I have to turn it to a level where I am worried I will blow the speakers. When I put the CD player in, I also installed 2 new sets of Infinite 6 1/2 speakers, so I am pretty sure it is not a problem with the speakers. Everything else works fine with it. Does anyone have any possible suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Drew


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Have you adjusted the Bass, Treble and balance? It may fix this, sorry it sounds like a no brainer but have to ask as the limited info you gave.

Also check for good proper ground from the head unit to the car chase, you may try running all new wires to the speakers(unless you just did) or just do one see if this clears it up.
Post back.....


----------

